# Where is Alice 130Lt Planted



## Aquabug (14 Mar 2014)

Hi all! 
This is my first aquascape, sadly it gone bad while i was on holidays
but i think pretty soon i will set up another one.

*Tank Specs:*
Tank: RSM 130 60x40x45cm
Light: 2x55W Τ5 Power Compact 4000-6500 °K
Filter: Red Sea Circulation Pump 550 lph
CO2: Pressurized CO2 PH Controlled
Substrate: White neutral sand 
Ferts: NPK TNC Complete, Trace Seachem, Potassium Seachem

*Parameters:*
Temp 26º C
PH 6,6 
GH 5,6
KH, 4,5 

*Plants:*
Vesicularia Dubyana "Christmas", Fissidens Fontanus, Microsorum Pteropus, Microsorum Pteropus "Narrow", Eleocharis Acicularis, 
Eleocharis Vivipara, Hydrocotyle Leucocephala, Hydrocotyle Verticillata, Cryptocoryne Wendtii "Red", Cabomba Piauhyensis, 2 Dracaena Sanderiana, 2 Dracaena Variegatus

*Livestock:*
7 Hemigrammus Bleheri "Rhodostomus", 6 Paracheirodon Axelrodi "Cardinal Tetra", 1 Otocinclus Affinis, 1 S.A.E.

*Pictures:*


----------



## dw1305 (14 Mar 2014)

Hi all,





Aquabug said:


> 2 Dracaena Sanderiana, 2 Dracaena Variegatus


 What are you going to do with the _Dracaenas_?

cheers Darrel


----------



## allan angus (14 Mar 2014)

still looks a nice tank


----------



## Aquabug (14 Mar 2014)

dw1305 said:


> What are you going to do with the Dracaenas?



Dracaenas can't be seen in these pics, they are placed at the back sump.




allan angus said:


> still looks a nice tank



Thank you


----------



## antanas333 (2 May 2014)

Hi,good looking scape!What is your hardscape?


----------



## Aquabug (2 May 2014)

Thank you! Its black lava rock, redmoor roots and silica sand


----------



## Ben C (21 May 2014)

That fissidens is amazing - what's your secret?


----------



## Aquabug (22 May 2014)

Ben C said:


> That fissidens is amazing - what's your secret?


Thank you Ben, no secret at all, just regular water changes and basic fertilizing NPK, Trace and Potassium


----------



## Alje (23 May 2014)

Alice, Alice, who the F**K is Alice?
Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 May 2014)

Nice scape with very healthy plant growth...shame it went wrong...



Alje said:


> Alice, Alice, who the F**K is Alice?
> Sorry couldn't resist


You can get Neuroleptics for that...


----------

